# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  Java IDE

## Milad.a.p

سلام
بهترین و حرفه ای ترین IDE جاوا چیه؟
JBuilderٍEclipseJDeveloperJEdit
من میخوام عیدو بشینم یکیشونو دانلود کنم ولی چون حجم همشون تقریبا بالای 200 مگه البته همرا با پلاگین هاشون نمیخوام بعدش دلم بسوزه اونم با این وضعیت سرویس های اینترنتی ایران البته برای مصارف خانگی.
 :قلب:

----------


## Milad.a.p

البته جی بیلدر تو بازار راحت پیدا میشه.

----------


## persianshadow

جی بیلدر کاملترین محیط برای توسعه های تجاری است . و چون با ارزان ترین قیمت در ایران وجود 

 دارد.پس استفاده از آن توصیه می شود البته نمی توان قدرت دیگر محیط ها را زیر سوال برد.

----------


## azizi-ra

باز هم این بحث تکراری.
البته jbuilder محیط خوبی است ولی انجام یکسری کارها در آن سخت است و از امکانات جدید ارایه شده در j2ee پشتیبانی کمی دارد، مثل JSF و مهمتر اینکه آینده مبهمی دارد و نمیتوان روی پیشرفتش حساب کرد. فکر میکنم استفاده از محیطهای باز Open Source به دلیل اینکه پیشرفتشان آهسته و مداوم است بهتر باشد. Eclipse و Netbeans از این دسته هستند.
احتمالا اگر محیط Netbeans 5 را دیده باشید از این همه امکانات مانند محیط طراحی گرافیکی بسیار عالی نسبت به Jbuilder و محیط طراحی گرافیکی برای موبایل و امکانات هوشمند تایپ و امکان profile که در برنامه های جاوا بسیار مهم است ، حتما حیرت میکنید.

شاد باشید.

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

من سه محیط JBuilder,NetBeans,Eclipse را دیده ام.

اگر می خواهید دانلود کنید NetBeans هم حجم کمی دارد هم برای میتدیان مناسب است. بیشتر به برنامه های میکروسافتی نزدیک است. من از این محیط خوشم می آید اما بدی آن این است که  طرفداران OpenSource بیشتر ترجیح می دهند در Eclipse توسعه دهند. از پشتیبانی SUn بر خوردار است. حجم آن ۵۰ مگابایت است.

Eclipse یک محیط همه منظوره است که سعی می شود تمام زبانها به آن اضافه شود. کار با آن بعد از netbeans ساده است. IBM زیاد روی آن سرمایه گذاری کرده م مطمئنا آینده خوبی دارد. حجم آن در ویندوز ۸۵ و در لینوکس ۱۰۰ مگابایت است. (برای دانلود) سرعت کار با آن بیشتر از NetBeans  است. (منظور اگر بعد از Object نقطه بزنید که مشخصات و رویدادها را نشان دهد کمتر طول میکشد.) لینوکس های جدید این محیط را در بسته های خود دارند.
JBuilder تجاری است در هنگام نصب کلی تغییر در سیستم ایجاد می شود. حتی من  با نصب آن دیگر در خط فرمان قادر به ترجمع نبودم. اما امکاناتی دارد که کار شما را در خیلی موارد راحت میکند. مثلا بانکهای اطلاعاتی آن بسیار به زبانهای دیگر نزدیک است و شما نیروی کمتری مصرف میکنید. اگر در ویندوز کار می کنید بهتره برید بخرید چون دانلود دو سی دی اگر خط حتی سرعت بالا هم داشته باشید معقول نیست. سرعت آن بیشتر از دو محیط بالا است.


Jedit محیط خوبی نیست. اگر یادم باشد چیز خاصی ندارد و بیشتر یک Editor  است.



حالا خود دانید.

----------


## Milad.a.p

ممنون از همتون
ولی هیچ کدوم شما تا حالا با JDeveloper اوراکل کار کردین؟
من یه دو سه ماه پیش اکلیپس رو دانلود کردم خیلی حرفه ای و خوب بود ولی دیشب داشتم دمو های جی دولوپر رو نگاه میکردم حسابی به قول اون دوستمون حیرت کردم.  :گیج:

----------


## vincenzo

من Eclipse رو ترجیح میدم . فکر میکنم پارسال هم بهترین IDE برای جاوا شد . ولی چرا کسی از Sun Java Studio صحبتی نمیکنه ؟ من البته تا حالا محیطش رو ندیدم ولی به هر حال محصول شرکت سازنده جاوا هست .

----------


## amin_abbaszadeh

انتخاب IDE  بستگی به نوع کاری داره که می خوای انجام بدی .هر IDE چند نقطه قوت و چند نقطه ضعف داره .
مثلا NetBeans قدرتش توی Client Side خوبه
Sun Java Studio Creator واسه یک WEB Application با تکنولوژی JSF  عالیه
Oracle Jdeveloper قدرتش توی ADF و برنامه هایی که قراره با Oracle Detabase کار کنن (از ابزار ارتباطی خاصی استفاده می کنه که توی IDe دیگه ای من ندیدم)
انتخاب IDE قدم سومه
1- اول باید هدف تو مشخص کنی ( به چه Application  با چه مشخصاتی می خوای برسی )
2-تکنولوژی تو انتخاب کنی ...
3-بهترین IDE واسه اون تکنولوژی رو به کار بگیری

----------

